# List of all recordings of a composer?



## beat1234 (Nov 24, 2020)

Does anybody know of an ongoing database or a list of recorded works by composers? 

For instance, I would like to have a complete (as can be) list of recorded Beethoven works that includes all decades that we've been able to record audio and that includes all record labels.

This would be used as a checklist.

I've delightfully discovered recently that I like have multiple versions of some favorite pieces (this opens a never-ending can of worms haha)

I'm new to collecting classical. I have OCD when it comes to collecting other forms of music haha.

Thanx in advance.


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Arkivmusic is your best bet here.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

All Music -- https://www.allmusic.com/


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

More chaotic, but Discogs is evolving and can be useful as well, for lesser known material. Presto has a lot of material too and is focusing more on available downloads.

But for in-depth info on composers, you'll have to search for an individual composer discography, however those are very rare if you're hoping for a complete one.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Of course the recorded catalog is always evolving. Arkiv will have only what's available, not the complete history. The only composer I know of who has a complete discography is Bruckner. abruckner.com is really comprehensive. There are some biographies with complete lists, but only as of the publication date.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

beat1234 said:


> Does anybody know of an ongoing database or a list of recorded works by composers?
> 
> For instance, I would like to have a complete (as can be) list of recorded Beethoven works that includes all decades that we've been able to record audio and that includes all record labels.
> 
> ...


The internet is your best friend.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

mbhaub said:


> Of course the recorded catalog is always evolving. Arkiv will have only what's available, not the complete history. The only composer I know of who has a complete discography is Bruckner. abruckner.com is really comprehensive. There are some biographies with complete lists, but only as of the publication date.


For instance, there's a Holmboe 
http://vagn-holmboe-discography.blogspot.com/

and a Hovhaness
http://www.hovhaness.com/HovDiscog_2018.pdf

and a Havergal Brian 
http://www.havergalbrian.org/discography-current.php

etc.

too, but obviously, they tend to stop when the protagonist behind them stops ... a Beethoven one would be a ginormous project that required full-time staff for a very, very long period of work, even just for updates.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

beat1234 said:


> Does anybody know of an ongoing database or a list of recorded works by composers?
> 
> For instance, I would like to have a complete (as can be) list of recorded Beethoven works that includes all decades that we've been able to record audio and that includes all record labels.
> 
> ...


The problem is this: for Beethoven the recordings go from piano rolls to LPs to CDs to mp3s to amateur videos. There are commercially distributed recordings, privately distributed recordings, recordings from very niche companies, giveaways in magazines, recordings which were only available in limited quantities for a very short time. There is no single database which will catch them all. Discogs is probably good for someone like Beethoven but it will not catch mp3s or the private distributions. Amazon is also rather good, but limited to things they've had for sale.


----------



## beat1234 (Nov 24, 2020)

Thanks guys You have been very helpful I think discogs seems to be best for what I am looking for Which is A chronological list that is ever growing


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

beat1234 said:


> Thanks guys You have been very helpful I think discogs seems to be best for what I am looking for Which is A chronological list that is ever growing


Discogs certainly can be useful for tracking down recordings, but it remains relatively incomplete, much more so regarding "classical" style discs rather than, say, pop, rock, or even jazz. There are 672 versions of The Beatles _White Album_, 248 versions of _The Freewheelin' Bob Dylan_, 351 versions of the Dave Brubeck Quartet's _Time Out_, 338 versions of Miles Davis's _Kind of Blue_, and 181 versions of Jefferson Airplane's _Surrealistic Pillow_. These versions comprise releases from various countries, pressing plants, eras, and includes reissues and "club editions", etc. All are added to the database by Discogs members.

"Classical music" is much less represented on the database due to being a rather late-comer to the site. The database was begun (if I understand correctly) to track recordings of Euro-based club bands and techno-type dance music, but has since grown.

Herbert von Karajan's (with the Berliner Philharmoniker) famous 1962 recording of Beethoven's Symphonie Nr.5 is represented at Discogs with 99 versions. The Fritz Reiner / Chicago Symphony Orchestra acclaimed 1956 recording of Bartok's _Concerto For Orchestra_ is represented by 41 versions. And the famous and highly-praised 1958 recording of Tchaikovsky's Piano Concerto No.1 with Van Cliburn and Kiril Kondrashin is represented by 90 versions. If you have one of these recordings on vinyl, cassette, or CD, it's likely listed at Discogs.

But this is the exception. The above listed albums prove rather famous. Most classical releases are represented by a single (or two or three) versions only. And chances are very good that if you have a classical release on hand (pick a CD, any classical CD from your collection, especially if it is be a lesser known composer or on a smaller label) it is not yet in the Discogs database. I know this well, because I have a membership with Discogs (it's free, just sign up) and have been cataloguing my personal collection (which is largely "classical") for the past several years. I estimate I'm about half-way through my holdings. To date my Discogs collection catalogue consists of 5,260 recordings (mostly classical, with a good sampling of pop/rock and jazz); of these, I have contributed (added to the database) a little over 2000 recordings that had not previously been on Discogs. Surmising, if 4000 of my collection listed at Discogs consists of "classical" recordings (and that's a fair assumption), then approximately one-half of my full "classical" collection was not on Discogs when I began adding discs.

There are a number of others on the website who are dedicated to adding "classical" releases, and so the database in that area is certainly enlarging, but there's still a ways to go. I suspect I have at least another 2000 "classical" recordings (including multi-disc box sets) that have not yet appeared on Discogs.

The good news is that if you sign up and begin adding discs from your own collection, discs not yet on the database, Discogs will get closer to its goal of providing a complete catalogue of recorded music. A lofty enterprise, and one that is still years in the making.

Still, it's fun to look around the Discogs database; and it's informative, too. Much to explore. And it provides a resource for buyers and sellers, too, though it's main function was foremost to serve as a recording catalogue database, which is how I use the site (though I have purchased a few items from Discogs sellers).

Grab a handful of discs or records you have on hand, and take a look at their entries at Discogs. You might enjoy tracking down the specific version of the recording you own, or may be surprised to find it isn't yet listed. And that is where you can begin to add to the database. Everything you need to add a new release is there, already set up and functioning. And the learning curve is not very large, and there is plenty of information available, including a Forum and various Blogs.

Take a look at Discogs. It can get you excited about recorded music, or even make you feel satisfied that you are not alone in this world of disc collecting.


----------

